# 

## badme

Witam wszystkich.
Mam przed sobą wybór firmy instalującej system alarmowy.  Jedni proponują system oparty na centrali PC1832 firmy DSC i czujkach RX40QZ, drudzy  system z  centralą ProSys 116 ROKONETu  i czujkami  Zodiac  Pro (o nich znalazłem tu nie najlepsze opinie)
Przeglądając  wątek o instalacjach alarmowych chciałem się zorientować, która z ofert  byłaby lepsza (jestem dopiero na początku drogi zgłębiania tajników sys. alarmowych  :smile:  ) ale odniosłem wrażenie że wszyscy zachwalają centralki Integra  SATELAa
Napiszcie proszę czy jest sens rozważania wspomnianych ofert czy lepsza byłaby Integra. Z tego co czytałem ma ona mnóstwo funkcji, ale czy zostaną one wykorzystane przy w miarę prostym systemie alarmowym?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## JANK

Największą zaletą Satela jest to, że to produkt polski a nie kanadyjski (DSC) lub izraelski (ROKONET).

----------


## Nikoru

A nam instalatorzy polecają cały system firmy Paradox (chyba właśnie kanadyjska). 
Ja naczytałam się o Satelu i w dyskusji z nimi właśnie tę firmę zaproponowałam. Instalatorzy pozostawili nam wolny wybór, dodali tylko, że Paradox jest łatwiejszy w obsłudze (np. żeby załączyć jedną część domu wystarczy dłużej przytrzymać jeden przycisk a nie - jak w przypadku Satela - wcisnąć przycisk i wpisać kod). Dodam, że mówimy tutaj o tańszej wersji Satela, CA-10 (...?)
No i co wybrać?

----------


## pablitoo

*TUTAJ* - jest trochę czytania - ale warto ...

----------


## Nikoru

> *TUTAJ* - jest trochę czytania - ale warto ...


Przerobiłam to, stąd wiem, że polecają Satela. Ale odezwę się tam, może ktoś doradzi.

----------


## adam_mk

Witaj
Ze 30 lat stawiam systemy alarmowe. (no, nie tylko to).
Integra jest świetnym sterownikiem przemysłowym z możliwością postawienia na nim alarmu. Nie wiem czy akurat tego Ci potrzeba.

Ja preferuję DSC do takich zastosowań.
Prosta obsługa, wielka odporność na zdarzenia losowe (burze) gdzie inne centrale padają a te co najwyżej zawyją.
Da się zrobić na tym dowolnie złożony alarm (ale alarm - nie inteligentny dom).
Rokonet nie za bardzo mi osobiście się podoba.
Adam M.

----------


## pablitoo

> Napisał pablitoo
> 
> *TUTAJ* - jest trochę czytania - ale warto ...
> 
> 
> Przerobiłam to, stąd wiem, że polecają Satela. Ale odezwę się tam, może ktoś doradzi.


O żesz - pełen szacun dla koleżanki - nawet ja tego wszystkiego nie przeczytałem ...

 :Wink2:

----------


## pam

> Witaj
> Ze 30 lat stawiam systemy alarmowe. (no, nie tylko to).
> Integra jest świetnym sterownikiem przemysłowym z możliwością postawienia na nim alarmu. Nie wiem czy akurat tego Ci potrzeba.
> 
> Ja preferuję DSC do takich zastosowań.
> Prosta obsługa, wielka odporność na zdarzenia losowe (burze) gdzie inne centrale padają a te co najwyżej zawyją.
> Da się zrobić na tym dowolnie złożony alarm (ale alarm - nie inteligentny dom).
> Rokonet nie za bardzo mi osobiście się podoba.
> Adam M.


To może co doradzisz dla mnie. Zupełnie nie wiem o co mam pytać - jaka centralka, manipulator, czujki - itd. Dom 150mkw z poddaszem i garażem. Nic mi nawet nie mówią te rożne skróty i nazwy.

----------


## adam_mk

Dla Ciebie to najwyżej mogę nawybredzać.
Przecież i tak tego "tymi ręcami" nie postawisz. (sama piszesz)
Ta wiedza jest bardzo rozległa, dość hermetyczna, a naprawdę najlepszego rozwiązania nie da się dobrać zdalnie.

Można za to poważnie zastanowić się nad ogólną problematyką problemu.

Dobrze by było, aby taki system alarmowy był dla Ciebie a nie Ty dla niego.
Aby nie stać przed manipulatorem z wytrzeszczem i książeczką zawierającą lampkologię klawiatury (zestaw informacji kiedy co się dzieje jak coś tam błyska czy się zapali) sugeruję podjęcie decyzji o wyświetlaczu LCD, który wołami i po naszemu (polsku) gada do Ciebie prowadząc przez poszczególne procedury.
Tak samo dobrze jest mieć pilota SYSTEMOWEGO do alarmu.
Kilka guziczków z zaprogramowanymi kilkoma funkcjami.
Sterujesz systemem z miejsca gdzie jesteś (w rozsądnej odległości). Na przykład:
Podjeżdżając pod dom i widząc, że jest załączony (jakaś lampka) naciskasz guziczek na pilocie i wyłączasz go, lub otwierasz sobie drogę (zwłoka czasowa) do klawiatury , żeby go wyłączyć. Jest 100 sposobów zaprogramowania nieomalże każdej centrali. 
Ten pilocik to jednocześnie "przeciwnapadówką" którą po naciśnięciu możesz wezwać wsparcie (jak Cię kto zaczepia czy kradnie Ci róże z klombu czy z innego powodu). Wygodne.
Czujki....
Są już takie czujki, które montuje się na ramie okiennej, czy futrynie drzwi. To czujnik wstrząsu (nie tylko. wiercenia, piłowania itp). JAK można wytworzyć stan zagrożenia w domu zamkniętym? (na noc, z powodu wyjazdu itp).
Trzeba do niego wejść!
Aby wejść to trzeba wybić szybę, wyłamać zamek, wyważyć zawias, no poszarpać się z oknem czy drzwiami. TEN czujnik to "zobaczy". Często zanim zostanie zrobiona poważna szkoda i okno zostanie sforsowane. Szyby P4 bronią się mocno!
Alarm startuje, powiadamia kogo trzeba i załącza sygnalizator - to znaczy w nogi, bo ktoś zaraz tu będzie z jakim kijem (system bez wsparcia , monitorowania, to auto-alarm, wydatek bez sensu)
Taki mechanizm znacznie ogranicza szkody lub nawet powoduje, że ich nie będzie.
Jakie czujki, jakiej firmy?
Daruj. Bez oglądania - to ja nie mogę Ci ich dobrać! Zrobi to każdy dobry alarmiarz. W okolicy ktoś taki z pewnością ma działalność. Popytaj znajomych i łatwo wytypujesz wykonawcę. On Ci wszystko wytłumaczy i wybierze najlepiej dopasowane do Twojego domu i warunków w nim.
Czym się różnią TE czujki od "normalnych"?
Normalne, to zadziałają, jak już kto tam mordę wsadzi i czujce pokaże! A to znaczy, ze po sforsowaniu okna czy drzwi.
Zaletą jest też i to, że możesz idąc spać załączyć alarm i ZOSTAWIĆ MIKROUCHYLONE jakieś okno. Puki go kto zamknąć nie będzie chciał, czy bardziej otworzyć - to alarmu nie będzie. Pętasz się po nocy zaspana do kibelka, lodówki, barku czy gdzie chcesz BEZ konieczności pamiętania co masz załączone i w jakich warunkach. CAŁY dom masz dostępny bez tego pilnowania się. A i tak każda próba nieuprawnionego wejścia jest sygnalizowana i wzywa wsparcie.
O pożarze czytałaś?
W wymianie doświadczeń jest!
Poczytaj i...
Ja to bym dał i czujkę dymu i czadu (czadu się daje na wysokości nosa!)
Budy nie znam - to może trzeba dwie czy kilka? Tego zdalnie nie ocenię!
Można też gazu (są LPG i są na miejski/ziemny. Jedną się montuje na podłodze a drugą na suficie!)
Są takie fajne wężyki do sraczyka. Raz na kiedy pękają i robią potop!
Są tu takie posty.
Pewnie jest już za późno na to, ale... należało wydzielić obwody wodne zawsze czynne (pralka w pralni) i resztę, wyłączaną elektrozaworem sterowanym z alarmu po załączeniu systemu. Wychodzę z domu - woda stop!
Tak samo można odłączyć prąd w wybranych obwodach (prawie wszystkich lub wskazanych) jeżeli uznasz to za celowe.
NA 1000% ZROBIŁBYM TO Z GNIAZDKIEM W OGRODZIE, ZEWNĘTRZNYM NA ŚCIANIE GARAŻU ITP.
Bo? Bo po co pod Twoją nieobecność udostępniać komuś możliwość skorzystania z niego? Narzędzia bateryjne nie są zbyt groźne w celu robienia Ci szkód.

Ja osobiście, jak wspomniałem lubię DSC.
Ale większość obecnie produkowanych central ma opisane funkcje.
Wybierz tę, która jest ładna, masz na nią kasę i która spełnia narzucane przez Ciebie wymagania.

Jak koniecznie trzeba, to podziel wydatek na kawałki. Okabluj 100% i jeszcze trochę. Postaw zestaw minimum i sukcesywnie dozbrajaj w poszczególne funkcje. Nie oszczędzaj biorąc badziewie. Rób na raty, ale dobrze.

Pomogłem? - To się ciesze!
Nie? - trudno!
Na odległość nie postawię a i Ciebie nie przeszkolę w kilka minut kilkoma postami.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## pam

Aha 

Pozdrawiam
Paweł M

----------


## mayadaski

W domu mam alarm od 10 lat z firmy HKC SecureWatch.

Jestem baaardzo zadowolona  :Wink2:  
Z gory przepraszam, jezeli moje okreslenia nie sa "fachowe":
Do centralki mamy podlaczone wszelkie czujki na oknach, dwie ruchowe z korytarza i "patrzaca" w strone drzwi ogorodowych, czujke przeciwpozarowa oraz 2 "panic button" jeden w sypialni przy lozku, drugi na korytarzu.
Mamy wszystkie strefy z zalaczaniem, wylaczaniem wszystkich lub poszczegolnych pomieszczen. "Bell box" na zewnatrz i wewnatrz domu.
Tez mamy "uzbrojenie" calego alarmu gdy sie wychodzi  z domu lub tylko okien - i oczywiscie przeciwpozarowego  gdy sie jest w domu. Centralka ma audio: mowi i wyswietla, jaki rodzaj alarmu jest ustawiony, oraz gdy cos sie wlaczy - mowi i pokazuje gdzie alarm sie zalaczyl (np. okno w kuchni) i kiedy.

Ten alarm zostaje gdzie jest,   :Wink2:  bo ciagle bedzie potrzebny.

Wyglada tak:
 Centralka



Czujki okienne:


Gdzie ja cos podobnego moge dostac lokalnie? Przejrzalam wszystkie 25 stron na Allegro...i jakos nie trafilam na to co chcialam, ale moze zle patrze jako laik. Tam glownie pokazuje sie systemy zintegrowane z czujkami ruchowymi....ja bym chciala zestaw taki jaki mam teraz w domu, by takze byl zainstalowany w naszym kaszubskim. 

Bym bardzo byla wdzieczna za sugestie. 

Maja

----------


## Nikoru

> Napisał Nikoru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał pablitoo
> 
> ...


A dziękuję, dziękuję, ale ja również nie przebrnęłam przez wszystko  :Wink2:   Roku by mi nie starczyło   :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

mayadaski
Szukasz nie tam, gdzie trzeba.
Mało to popularne u nas.
Złap jakiego alarmiarza. Pokaż mu to. Współpracuje z wieloma specjalistycznymi hurtowniami i z pewnością naciśnie jakąś by sprowadzili akurat to, co Ci się podoba/jest potrzebne.
Na Allegro są zabawki "obiegowe".
Adam M.

----------


## mayadaski

> mayadaski
> Szukasz nie tam, gdzie trzeba.
> Mało to popularne u nas.
> Złap jakiego alarmiarza. Pokaż mu to. Współpracuje z wieloma specjalistycznymi hurtowniami i z pewnością naciśnie jakąś by sprowadzili akurat to, co Ci się podoba/jest potrzebne.
> Na Allegro są zabawki "obiegowe".
> Adam M.


Adam M.,

Dziekuje bardzo za podpowiedz. 
Juz nam z Panem Mezem chodzila po glowie koncepcja, ze wezmiemy tego samego pana alarmiarza, ktory nam ten alarm w domu zakladal i zafundujemy mu 3 dniowa wycieczke robocza do Polski   :Lol:  
Kupie najprawdopodobnie tutaj u nas lokalnie i zawioze na Kaszuby.

Ale najpierw sprawdze Twoja opcje, bo jak to pozniej ze servisem bedzie   :Lol:   Bede musiala panu alarmiarzowi co roku wakacje na Kaszubach fundowac   :Lol:  

Pozdrowienia,

Maja

----------


## adam_mk

Telefon do pana alarmiarza weź i tyle dokumentacji do "tego" ile się da.
Ktoś się będzie musiał "naumieć" zanim postawi.
Oby nie dodatkowo angielskiego na poziomie idiomatycznym, boby to potrwało...
Adam M.

----------


## mayadaski

> Telefon do pana alarmiarza weź i tyle dokumentacji do "tego" ile się da.
> Ktoś się będzie musiał "naumieć" zanim postawi.
> Oby nie dodatkowo angielskiego na poziomie idiomatycznym, boby to potrwało...
> Adam M.


Poswiece sie jak bedzie trzeba w imie dopiecia celu  :Lol:   :Lol:  

Pozdrawiam,

Maja

----------


## wushu77

...Czujki....
Są już takie czujki, które montuje się na ramie okiennej, czy futrynie drzwi. To czujnik wstrząsu (nie tylko. wiercenia, piłowania itp). JAK można wytworzyć stan zagrożenia w domu zamkniętym? (na noc, z powodu wyjazdu itp).
Trzeba do niego wejść!
Aby wejść to trzeba wybić szybę, wyłamać zamek, wyważyć zawias, no poszarpać się z oknem czy drzwiami. TEN czujnik to "zobaczy". Często zanim zostanie zrobiona poważna szkoda i okno zostanie sforsowane. Szyby P4 bronią się mocno!
Alarm startuje, powiadamia kogo trzeba i załącza sygnalizator - to znaczy w nogi, bo ktoś zaraz tu będzie z jakim kijem (system bez wsparcia , monitorowania, to auto-alarm, wydatek bez sensu)
Taki mechanizm znacznie ogranicza szkody lub nawet powoduje, że ich ni
Jakie czujki, jakiej firmy?
Daruj. Bez oglądania - to ja nie mogę Ci ich dobrać! Zrobi to każdy dobry alarmiarz. W okolicy ktoś taki z pewnością ma działalność. Popytaj znajomych i łatwo wytypujesz wykonawcę. On Ci wszystko wytłumaczy i wybierze najlepiej dopasowane do Twojego domu i warunków w nim.
Czym się różnią TE czujki od "normalnych"?
Normalne, to zadziałają, jak już kto tam mordę wsadzi i czujce pokaże! A to znaczy, ze po sforsowaniu okna czy drzwi.
Zaletą jest też i to, że możesz idąc spać załączyć alarm i ZOSTAWIĆ MIKROUCHYLONE jakieś okno. Puki go kto zamknąć nie będzie chciał, czy bardziej otworzyć - to alarmu nie będzie. Pętasz się po nocy zaspana do kibelka, lodówki, barku czy gdzie chcesz BEZ konieczności pamiętania co masz załączone i w jakich warunkach. CAŁY dom masz dostępny bez tego pilnowania się. A i tak każda próba nieuprawnionego wejścia jest sygnalizowana i wzywa wsparcie.



Mógłbyś podać nazwę takich czujek wstrząsu? Albo gdzie ich szukać? Na allegro nie mogę ich znaleźć, są tylko do alarmów samochodowych
Dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Generalnie - szok sensor. Czujka sejsmiczna, Czujka wibracyjna...
Co producent to podobna nazwa.
Alarmtech, DSC, Optex i inni...
Adam M.

(lubię SS102 DSC, potężny zakres regulacji czułości)

----------


## wushu77

a jak wygląda sprawa silnych podmuchów wiatrów, deszczy itp. Wiem, że można je wyregulować pod względem czułości, ale jak to się ma to potencjalnego włamania? Czy taki wiatr nie powinien powodować fałszywych alarmów?


Czy wibracyjno-magnetyczna czujka VD-1 Satela jest ok? Cena ok. 90-100 zł.

----------


## adam_mk

Wiatr nie problem. Nie wzbudza.
Satela nie stosowałem.
Adam M.

----------

